# German shepherd- The ultimate guard and companion video



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

Awesome video from youtube displaying what makes the German shepherd breed so awesome! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLsnBeg-G00


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Yes, they are all that and more....

The slo-mo segments are the best part of the presentation....it displays movements which are usually missed by the human eye.


SuperG


----------



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

Agreed!! I love the slow mo parts, especially the high ball jump and the protection part


----------



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

This video is def worth checking out if you havent sen it yet


----------

